

CSS builder for shadows, backgrounds, and borders - daleharvey
http://layerstyles.org

======
chaosmachine
As someone who makes a living selling layer styles[1], I have to say this is
very cool, but also slightly worrying ;) I've been trying to figure out how
long the market for Photoshop addons will last, as CSS and other technologies
advance to the point where everything can be done in the browser. Clearly,
we're getting closer.

[1] <http://photoshoplayerstyles.com/>

~~~
faramarz
Making a living via Photoshop layers? can you elaborate a little? are we
talking supplemental income or a significant/all of your income doing this?

Amazing never the less!

~~~
chaosmachine
You might be interested in this article I wrote:

<http://photoshoplayerstyles.com/blog/my-first-100-sales>

At the moment, it's paying most of my bills while I work on something much
bigger ;)

~~~
trafficlight
I always love reading things like this. It's always good to keep in mind that
it doesn't take an earth-shattering idea to make a living.

------
vnorby
Wow, some stunning work there - the attention to Photoshop details is great
(check out the gradient editor in the background tab). Keep it up!

------
faramarz
It took me a little while to see the CSS Code link on the bottom left.. but
that's probably because I was so busy messing around with the tool. Great
work! keep it up.

------
robflynn
Looks great. I did find a couple little bugs. One annoying, one not so much:

1) The annoying one - When backspacing over values in entry fields (such as
opacity, or distance), backspacing over all the characters causes NaN to
appear in the field. Sometimes you have to fight with the input field a bit to
allow you to re-enter text. (Usually shift+home+the key you want to hit will
work)

2) If you enter a ridiculous value such as 500 for percentage then the slider
behaves strangely. Not annoying as it pretty quickly snaps back to where it
should be.

I love the site, so please do not take these two critiques as a slight against
it.

~~~
mindhunter
no offense taken. thanks for the observation! also don't mind to fill out bug
reports on github <https://github.com/mrflix/LayerStyles/issues> or directly
push fixes

~~~
robflynn
Oh, nice. I didn't catch the link to github previously. (That seems to be a
theme for me tonight.)

------
nathanh
Has anyone tested this on any IE versions? I'm wondering about graceful
degradation, but don't have a VM available at the moment.

~~~
mindhunter
Internet Explorer is not supported. There's a feature detection running at the
start page which blocks off browsers who don't support all feature. No
released IE supports background gradient's - so they are all blocked. IE 10
will support them, and by the speed browsers iterate nowadays (thanks to
Chrome starting that trend) I have hopes that it's release won't take too
long.

~~~
chc
CSS3 Pie (<http://css3pie.com/>) adds linear gradient support to all versions
of IE. Still not 100%, but it's enough for a lot of people.

~~~
JonnieCache
I have never managed to use css3pie without it totally messing up all my other
CSS.

~~~
chc
I've used it on one site and it worked fine there, but admittedly that's a
tiny sample size.

------
quizbiz
This is awesome. But please left align the toolbar and right align the element
being edited. Can't wait to see this progress.

~~~
mindhunter
high priority in the todo!

~~~
joakin
It would be awesome if it could add several shadows/backgrounds.

Really nice tool, good job!

~~~
mindhunter
hah - and thats gonna be the next BIG thing! Was just too much work for the
first release :)

------
marknutter
Next step: ability to create an entire web page of these elements and get the
markup as a file. Bye, bye Photoshop!

------
JonnieCache
Very Nice!

Props should also go to <http://www.colorzilla.com/gradient-editor/> who have
been doing things like this in the past.

That site also generates the IE fallbacks as well.

------
mrspandex
I visited in Opera, which is not supported. But I was very pleased that the
site didn't just block me for not being an approved browser, but actually
tested for the existence of a feature. Bravo!

~~~
mindhunter
props to modernizr.js for making it so easy

------
BasDirks
Tools like this will force web designers to step up their game, because their
magical css powers aren't so magical anymore. I welcome the development.

------
d5tryr
This is great!

Though i'd contest the assertion that it uses my 'favourite graphics editor',
my 'graphics editor' would be more appropriate ;)

------
lightyrs
The beginning of something huge. Everybody thought of it but nobody executed —
until now. Huge kudos to you Dale.

------
guynamedloren
Beautifully done. This is one of those times you kick yourself for not
thinking of it first :)

------
shortformblog
This is amazing. It's like they took InDesign's effects palette and put it in
my browser.

------
BasilAwad
great job. Please make more tools.

------
jamesrom
Definitely the future of HTML/CSS tools.

------
mijnpc
this is some cool shit

------
meow
gr8 job! this is going to be a really handy tool.

